# Wenn das LKA Thüringen ermittelt, braucht man keine Komplizen mehr?



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2013)

Diesen oder andere (schlimmere) Schlüsse könnte man ziehen, wenn man das liest:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...su-kriegen-sie-da-bloss-nichts-raus-1.1840598



> Zwei Beamte wollten den Zeugen vernehmen. Kurz bevor sie losfuhren, soll ein Vorgesetzter am Telefon die Order gegeben haben: "Fahrt mal raus, damit keiner sagen kann, wir hätten gar nichts gemacht." So erinnert sich jedenfalls ein Polizeibeamter an den Auftrag. "Aber wir sollten nichts ermitteln. Es wurde explizit gesagt: Kriegen Sie da nichts raus". Sie trafen den Zeugen, fertigten einen Ermittlungsvermerk - und das war es. Der Beamte: "Es gab dann keine weiteren Ermittlungen, weil das von ganz oben unterbunden wurde. Für uns war die Sache damit erledigt."


----------

